# Gros problème wifi : Adresse non assignée



## zazak12 (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai de gros problèmes avec mon wifi.

Donc je suis sur un Macbook, avant j'avais un routeur Linksys et tout marchait nikel ... Aucun problème ni rien !

Mais y a 2 mois, je suis passé chez Belgacom (Skynet) pour avoir Belgacom TV et j'ai du remplacer mon  routeur Linksys par un modem de merde (La Bi-Box, autrement dit, le modem de Belgacom) et dedans est intégré le wifi...

Bon j'ai tout configuré et sa marchait mais par fois, comme aujourd'hui, le wifi ne marche plus ... Quand je vais dans Préférences Réseau, je vois Airport avec le rond Vert mais il est marqué Adresse ... assignée (je suppose que c'est Adresse IP non assignée) et quand je vais donc dans Avancé, je vois que le champ routeur est vide et je pense que c'est de la que viens le problème mais je n'arrive pas à le résoudre... (je suis en Via HDCP)

Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un saurais m'aider je serais vraiment très content !

Merci à tous.


----------



## Titof31 (13 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'arrive en belgique et j'ai le presque le meme proleme que le tiens.
Je n'arrive pas surfer sur internet alors que mon ordi detecte et valide le mot de passe wep.
lorsque je realise le diagnostic, il me dit que c'est un probleme IP.

Pourrais tu me dire si tu as reussi a resoudre ton probleme et si oui comment as tu fait.

Merci


----------



## Museforever (13 Octobre 2008)

Le problème via sûrement du fait que le DHCP (et non pas HDCP) ne soit pas activé sur votre routeur.

Branchez vous en filaire et vérifiez. Avec une screenshot à l'appui ça serait encore mieux !


----------

